# Eye Shadow Dupes?



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2009)

I searched the dupe thread but couldn't find anything about these colors:  Smoke & Diamonds, Mulch or Bronze, Expresso, Mink Pink, Mylar, Sweet lust, Bagatelle, Blanc Type, Swan Lake, Showstopper, Cork or Soba, Bamboo, Nehru, Print, Blue Nior, Smolder, Embark, Neautral PInk, Solar White, Purple Haze, Patina, Mythology, Handwritten, Star Violet, Goldbit, Magnetic fields, Swiss Chocolate
*BBR* Henna, 100 Strokes, French Cuff,


This is my "Want List" so I am wondering if there are any MAC dupes for these that I might already have
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  MAC only though.  Thanks


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet Sienna pigment is a very faint dupe for Smoke and Diamonds.
Sumptuous Olive e/s is a close dupe for Henna.
Vanilla e/s is a close dupe for Blanc Type.
Romp is a close dupe for Bronze.
Vanilla pigment is close to Solar White.

MAC doesn't really have true dupes of its own colors.  Some colors are close, such as the ones listed above, but they're not dead on.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!  I have two Vanilla e/s so I think I will cross Blanc Type off my list.  And if I come across some of the others that are similar I will buy them instead.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 28, 2009)

If you have access to NYX - they have some pretty good dupes for MAC, and the quality is great for the price.

This thread may help: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f267/n...at-they-64116/


----------



## minni4bebe (Mar 28, 2009)

I've swatched sweet sienna and smoke & diamonds and the only difference is sweet sienna is more shimmery. It's got like a bit of gold in it, IMO, sweet sienna is much prettier, although that was not the question lol. Also I think that french cuff and mythology are similiar.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks MzzRach...I have a bunch of NYX and I think some of them are pretty good, esp for the price.  I would rather just get the "real thing" from now on though since I have had trouble with some of the NYX shadows lasting.  Maybe it depends on which ones you try?  The only one I really like is Champagne- it lasted awhile and looked gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minni, I will have to try out Sienna. It sounds gorgeous and since I missed out on Smoke and Diamonds I don't think I am going to have too much luck finding that one at my CCO


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 29, 2009)

Smoke & Diamonds and Silver Ring are not very different, IMHO, at least on my skin.


----------

